# [gelöst] lircd 0.8.4 Terratec Cinergy T2

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte nach sehr langer Zeit wieder einmal meine Fernbedienung nutzen. Funktionierte irgendwann einmal.

```
flammenflitzer etc # cat /etc/lircd.conf

begin remote                            

        name terratec cinergy T2        

        bits   16                       

   eps   30                             

   aeps   100                           

   pre_data_bits   16

   pre_data   0x1    

   gap   199695      

   toggle_bit   3    

        begin codes  

                1                    0x0002

                2                    0x0003

                3                    0x0004

                4                    0x0005

                5                    0x0006

                6                    0x0007

                7                    0x0008

                8                    0x0009

                9                    0x000a

                0                    0x000b

                UP                   0x0067

                LEFT                 0x0069

                RIGHT                0x006a

                DOWN                 0x006c

                MUTE                 0x0071

                VOLUMEDOWN           0x0072

                VOLUMEUP             0x0073

                POWER                0x0074

                PAUSE                0x0077

                STOP                 0x0080

                RECORD               0x00a7

                REFRESH              0x00ad

                PLAY                 0x00cf

                OK                   0x0160

                OSD                  0x0161

                INFO                 0x0166

                EPG                  0x016d

                TEXT                 0x0184

                VIDEO                0x0189

                RED                  0x018e

                GREEN                0x018f

                YELLOW               0x0190

                BLUE                 0x0191

                CHANNELUP            0x0192

                CHANNELDOWN          0x0193

                NEXT                 0x0197

                PREVIOUS             0x019c

   end codes

end remote
```

```
flammenflitzer etc # cat /etc/make.conf | grep LIRC_DEVICES

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"
```

```
flammenflitzer etc # lircd --driver=?

Driver `?' not supported.

Supported drivers:

        devinput
```

```
flammenflitzer etc # cat /etc/conf.d/lircd

# Options to pass to the lircd process

# for devices with lirc-kernel-module

LIRCD_OPTS="-H dev/input -d /dev/input/remcon"
```

```

flammenflitzer etc # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0ccd Product=0038 Version=0106

N: Name="IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.1-2/ir0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3

B: EV=3

B: KEY=108fc210 204300000000 0 8000 208000000001 9e168000000000 ffc
```

```

lammenflitzer etc # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/91-local.rules

KERNEL=="event*", SYSFS{name}=="TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver remote control", SYMLINK+="input/remcon"
```

```
ls /dev/input/

by-id  by-path  event0  event1  event2  event3  event4  mice  mouse0
```

Das /dev/input/remcon fehlt.

```
flammenflitzer etc # irw

^@^@^[[A^[[C^[[D
```

Ich denke, vielleicht hat sich die Syntax der /etc/conf.d/lircd geändert.

Hier habe ich es hinbekommen. http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/13398/terratec-cinergy-t2-fernbedienung.html

Ich musste nur noch die .lircrc anpassen.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon May 11, 2009 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

nano /etc/conf.d/lircd

```

LIRCD_OPTS="-H devinput -d /dev/input/event3"
```

 funktioniert.

----------

